# Zeebox now include Virgin TiVo channel changing



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

Last week Zeebox was updated to include support for iPhone/iPod Touch (originally it was iPad only) ... but also included in the release was support for Virgin TiVo.
If your TiVo is connected to the same network as your iOS device then you can change channel simply by clicking the channel icon or the programme from the limited programme guide.
It already included support for a number of Internet connected TVs.

http://www.zeebox.com - social TV


----------

